# Rate my diet



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

meal 1- porridge oats

meal 2- weight gain milkshake, 1000 calories each

meal 3- chicken and pasta

meal 4- weight gain milkshake

Gym

meal 5- dinner, either steak, chicken, beef,

meal 6- weight gain milkshake

I have a 3 hour gap between each meal. Take vitamins.

I weigh 12.5 stone. gainin weight slowly. My goal is to gain a few more stone then start cutting. ive noticed an increase in body fat tho. i would like to cut out the weight gain milkshake but need them for their calorie content. if anyones got any advice on my diet it would be appreciated.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

What time is meal 6? I assume the weight gain contains lots of carbs? You could try swapping meal 5 and 6. This would give you fast acting post work out nutrition.

What exactly is in these shakes?

At the end of the day if you are gaining fat you are consuming too many cals.

Try dropping it by say 500 and see what happens. A little fat is to be expected unless you know your body very, very well.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

1 oats, eggs, banana

2 whey shake

3 chicken, pasta, olive oil, salad, 1 fruit

gym

4 whey shake, dextrose

5 meat/fish, veg, rice/potato, butter/olive oil

6 whey shake

the weight gainers are making you fat

adding the fats to the meals give you the extra kcals

make sure every food meal has p/c/f and fruit/veg

have


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> What time is meal 6? I assume the weight gain contains lots of carbs? You could try swapping meal 5 and 6. This would give you fast acting post work out nutrition.
> 
> What exactly is in these shakes?
> 
> ...


1000 cal, 50g pro, 200 carb, 6g fat.

im one of those hard gainers. My weight yo yo's. if i miss a meal id lose a few pounds, thats what ive come to realise my bodys like.


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Ditch the weight gainers mate. There's no substitute for real food!! the only shakes you wanna be having is whey protein.


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

:crazy:



ewokbowes said:


> Ditch the weight gainers mate. There's no substitute for real food!! the only shakes you wanna be having is whey protein.


can you recommend any specific whey protein shake mate


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Frijiman said:


> 1000 cal, 50g pro, 200 carb, 6g fat.
> 
> im one of those hard gainers. My weight yo yo's. if i miss a meal id lose a few pounds, thats what ive come to realise my bodys like.


Wow, thats plenty of carbs there! Bet a bucket load of sugar is in there.

Switch it for oats and whey or a MRP. Myprotein.co.uk is pretty cheap.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Wow, thats plenty of carbs there! Bet a bucket load of sugar is in there.
> 
> Switch it for oats and whey or a MRP. Myprotein.co.uk is pretty cheap.


What i do is make my own 'MRPs' , 2 scoops of whey, 3 scoops of ultra fine scottish oats then a teaspoon or so of macademia nut oil....goes down a treat

I find carbs real hard to eat in large quantities, so got advised to switch to oats...still found it difficult during the day, and in shakes goes all 'bitty'....so tried the ultra fine scottish from MP and wow - new favourite product


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Large meal replacements aka bulking shakes can be great if the contents are good.

Add in 6 omega eggs at breakfast and another carb whey shake right after training and lots of veg and fruit with your meals and it looks fine to me.


----------

